# TT 3.2 V6 Reviews



## Anth (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi Ladies and gents ,

Iv been a member here for a while and had many TT's 4 now firstly the 180 the the 225 Rdster then a coupe then another coupe , Now im looking at the V6 DSG and never driven one im looking to guys on here , I was wanting to get an auto as city driving is a pain with the clutch ! But the 225 not being the most effective with its fuel :? im wonding how bad the V6 is going to be ?

Lastly im looking at 6 months of keeping it due to saving for the RS4 im thinking will it be a pain to sell with it being the V6 i see people are giving them away at the min as they are not moving altho the 225's are moving along with ease .

Thoughts welcome ! [smiley=book2.gif]

Anth


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

V6 fuel wise will be similar to the 225, DSG is a great system (when its working). You have had the tubo so why not do the V6 ,Would be intresting to read how "you" find it compared to the turbo 4 pot. 3.2,s are selling for decent money still as far as im aware??
Good luck on your RS persuit 8)


----------



## Anth (Mar 5, 2004)

Whats up Elliott ,

DSG is great yeah had a go of that in a a few cars really like it guess im getting old not wanting a Manual anymore ! :roll: 
Schoolboy question alert ! but is there problems with DSG ?

Im looing at a 55 plate it had 77k on the clock and the guy is asking 11k which for the car it is was penny's i sold my 55 225 for 10'100 last week !


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

The DSG box can be troublesome, The mechatronic unit tends to fail, The problem is every one that fails, people tend to come on here and vent their frustration,which makes it look worse than it actually is, Having said that in the USA they are replacing these unit FOC if the car is under 10 years or 100,000 miles as they kicked off big time about it. As you can guess the Uk does not have this luxury so set aside £1400 if it blows up :lol:


----------



## Anth (Mar 5, 2004)

ffffffff :roll: Ok so do you think the mechatronic's box has a life time to it regards milage ? Or is it just a unlucky situation for them to go on them ?

See im toying with going for a higher milage one , Ive seen one i like not to far from homw with 90k on there put me off a little put i remember back to my first 225 and i bought that with 66k on there and had used it for work doing a lot of mile's and had her up to 120 in the end and had zero problemo ! but £1400 is a big gamble buying high milage Elliott!?

Easy


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I would say you would be better off with a higher mileage example! Steve c on here has over 100,000miles on his DSG and its been fine.... And with the higher mileage car If the dsg has not gone it probably wont? Make sure when you test drive the box is smooth and not jerky, The dsg makes clunks and bangs any way so dont let that put you off.


----------



## Anth (Mar 5, 2004)

:lol: Clunks and bangs Elliott ! ... So im looking for a smooth change with power straight from the change and no delay ?

Thanks very much for the advise here Elliott much appreshated ! , Still in 2 minds with the Golf DSG GT 4M or another TT Iv got till Aug till a RS4 territory but could keep the TT for the Mrs if the insurance dose not kill me for her :?

I here what you saying tho with the faults on here everyone dose come on and voice it for help so it prob is looking worse than what it is , Nice to see one of the guys saying he was enjoying his V6 tho .

Lastly whats it like for spending a few hours in on long drives , the 225 shocks can be a bit tough is the V6 about the same ? :wink:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Should be less harsh than a 225 as it sits slightly higher!


----------



## cowboybebop (May 20, 2009)

I just got a 3.2 V6 and really love it, they sound really sweet aswell :twisted:

this is the first TT ive owned but certainly worth searching for the right one to come along.

good luck in your search

Might see you around Nottingham Elliot 8)


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

It's a different setting, softer and comfy. You can get Koni FSDs that mirror comfort but lower aesthetics to your eye...

DSG woes are rare, as people come here to complain, if you maintain gear oil changes each 40k miles you should be fine I would recommend a S5 gold top Bosch ie stronger as the mechantronic unit Et al requires a lot of juice...

SteveC has 160k and no problems, mine is still 80k territory and was always well maintained look for a garages well loved car... You will find something...

Inside it has lots of goodies like Bose, mine has sat nav too..

The vroom will make you happy, it's also a great looking car and looks nicer in darker colours but it's your choice... Golfs are harder and I think common go for the mature TT you will not regret it..

There are over 65known v6 owners on here... Look at elliot post..

Someone near you may offer u a look, also get someone who knows how to inspect a car to go with you... Go for a 30min test drive with motorway... Accelerate and hard brake to test it is all kosher.. Tax checks are worth it.. Also you can get warranty

Good luck!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Get on the owners list Cowboy :wink: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161580


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> It's a different setting, softer and comfy. You can get Koni FSDs that mirror comfort but lower aesthetics to your eye...
> 
> DSG woes are rare, as people come here to complain, if you maintain gear oil changes each 40k miles you should be fine I would recommend a S5 gold top Bosch ie stronger as the mechantronic unit Et al requires a lot of juice...
> 
> ...


Seems like ive just gained 20k from somewhere, cheers Niaz. Somebody must be driving around Liverpool whilst im in Holland. 
140K and still going. 
If you can get one with FASH.
Change the lifeblood at 10k and DSG at 20k for peace of mind.
If youve got a few quid spare change the plugs, coilpacks and MAF.
Engine stage 1 map and DSG map.
SteV6


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Koni FSD's not suitable for V6...............who cares though, they are still the best TT 8)


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

jaqcom said:


> Koni FSD's not suitable for V6...............who cares though, they are still the best TT 8)


hmm they are available for the V6, do you have them on yours and why not suitable?


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Only suitable with OEM springs, not Suitable with any uprated or lowered eg Eibach Pro's........ :roll:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

jaqcom said:


> Only suitable with OEM springs, not Suitable with any uprated or lowered eg Eibach Pro's........ :roll:


really, pff, i know a 225 guy who has them with eibach slightly lowered springs said they were great... I was looking at them with 25mm lowering...


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

This is V6 info, not sure about 225, but its on Koni web site, or one of the retailers .........I'm just fitting Koni Sports Yellows as we speak..........


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jaqcom said:


> This is V6 info, not sure about 225, but its on Koni web site, or one of the retailers .........I'm just fitting Koni Sports Yellows as we speak..........


we want pics.. :mrgreen:


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Correction.........I'm sat in my office, BMW racing guys working on Tango NOW  , sooooooo excited but will take some pics later, or in morning not sure when ready.........

Also............De-Fatting (ballast) and welding that pesky CAT shield and Eibach adj tie bars Ex touring car (new) :-|


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

jaqcom said:


> This is V6 info, not sure about 225, but its on Koni web site, or one of the retailers .........I'm just fitting Koni Sports Yellows as we speak..........


Thought you were already lowered Mr Tango! From the pics looked like it. Let me know how it feels, are these the KW Variant 2s? As comfy as stock?


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes....No.......not sure what you know/mean,about what I've done

A month ago I put Eibach pro springs on leaving standard OEM shocks.... and intended doing Italy trip before changing if necessary shocks......But

After some testing/settling and Steves constant ''told ya so'' comments :roll: I felt handling (although lowered 25mm) was not good enough, so opted after much discussion to fit Koni Sport Yellows, which are adjustable for ride firmness, it also seems after settling the Eibach pro springs need tie bar adjustment for rear toe in not good enough.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Tango: I understand now. Koni's not kw's 2's

I am flubbered in geneva stuck with only Swiss approved products of which there are too few!


----------

